# Tube Amp Recommendation



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

I’m looking to purchase a tube amp and I need some advice. My budget is $1000 and I’d like it to be 40 watts minimum. The amp will be played moslty at home but i will be doing some small clubs. My style of music is blues to hard rock (Clapton, Zeppelin, Joe Bonamassa). 

Here is the guitars I currently have:
1993 Fender American Stratocaster
2008 Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster HSS
2004 Gibson Les Paul Standard
ESP EC-1000

I’ve been doing a lot of searching and there are so many amps I’ve really confused myself. One I keep coming back to is the Fender Hot Rod DeVille 212 or 410. I figure I would need an additional pedal for the DeVille as I don't think it has enough gain for me. I’d also like to know what you guys think of the Vox Valvetronix VT50? I realize it’s not a tube amp but I’ve heard good things and I like how it can be set to 15w for home use and 50w for gigs.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Traynor YCS50 (or the 90 is even nicer if you can swing an extra $100).

Tons of clean headroom (it's next to impossible to get it to break up without a boost in front) and a fantastic drive channel. The 90 has Neodymium speakers, too, which have loads of bottom end and make it very light for a 212.

Also, I really don't understand the appeal in being able to cut down the wattage of a solid state amp -- they thrive on headroom in the power section. If anything, I'd be looking for something grossly overpowered.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 on the ycs
great sounding amp, reat unique features (really neat is the 50/15 wattage switch), versatile


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any interest in vintage Fender tube amps?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

A silverface DR is still a great buy and to my ears much warmer than the Traynors. The Traynor's great for rock, but a bit harsh for blues.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

devilles are freaking loud & heavy... I would look at a deluxe or a blues jr. maybe a rockerverb or a tiny terror... 

i'm not sure you really need 40 watts+ for home use and small club, if you are worried get a deluxe.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

+1 deluxe...... also Music Man's


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rwinder said:


> i'm not sure you really need 40 watts+ for home use and small club, if you are worried get a deluxe.


Isn't the Deluxe about 22 watts or so?

Did you see this?
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=28638

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Isn't the Deluxe about 22 watts or so?
> 
> Did you see this?
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=28638
> ...



20 watts.... mine has no problem playing out .... and overriding a loud drummer.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

The Peavy Delta Blues comes highly reccomended. 30 watts.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Just go over to the Fender Discussion Page and search for "Fender Hot Rod Deluxe". That should tell you all you need to know about why not to get a Hot Rod series amp. Loud, but hard to control due to linear volume pot used. Many people complain about reliability issues.

Fender DRRI is great - so is the SRRI. Used, you can find one within your budget.

I've never really given Traynor guitar amps a look, but they come highly recommended and are well priced for what you're getting. I've heard them described as the 'best kept secret' there is for guitarists.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Keep your eyes peeled for a mesa nomad as well


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GO Marshall.....PLexi will give you a boner..


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

not to be a Traynor pusher.....but for the $$$$ - you'll be hard pressed to find a better sounding / more versatile amp .

I've had great experiences with the YCS 50 and I currently own a YCV50 blue.

GREAT tone, durable, reliable, cool looking, portable (ok - the YCV50 is a little heavy, and the YCS50 is a little bulky...but if you're reasonably physically fit - neither will present an issue)....I found swapping tubes in the YCV50 to be a snap - nothing to it.

I've also had great experiences with Peavey Classics (prefer the 50 - as it has a master volume) and the Peavey Delta Blues is a wonderful amp for the $$ in my opinion...built in trem, 1X15...some people don't like the cabinet shape - but I think its cool


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

coyoteblue said:


> A silverface DR is still a great buy and to my ears much warmer than the Traynors. The Traynor's great for rock, but a bit harsh for blues.


Well, you might try this setting with the YCS50 :

- on the 15W mode;
- on the clean channel;
- the Brit/USA switch on Brit. (essential !);
- the gain around 2 or 3 o'clock (try more if you like);
- the volume around 2 or 3;
- E.Q. and master volume at taste;
- the volume of your guitar at max.

I use this setting with a Godin Flat FiveX (2 humbuckers), a Godin Freeway Classic (HSH) and an Ibanez AM-50 (2 humbuckers). Only the E.Q. is changed depending on the guitar. To my ears, and a lot of people around me, it is a superb bluesy tone. Anyway, if it is not "bluesy" for you, I'm still sure that you will like it :smile:


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

coyoteblue said:


> A silverface DR is still a great buy and to my ears much warmer than the Traynors. The Traynor's great for rock, but a bit harsh for blues.


I'd be inclined to agree with you if it was the YCV series, especially the 40. The YCS is a bit rounder up top -- I boost the treble much more often than I cut it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

greco said:


> Isn't the Deluxe about 22 watts or so?
> 
> I think he was referring to a Hot Rod Deluxe which is 40W rather than a Deluxe Reverb which is 22W. :smile:
> 
> swervin


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> greco said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Deluxe about 22 watts or so?
> ...


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

I’ll give the YCS90 a try thank for the recommendation. Any opinions of the Fender Prosonic Custom Shop?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

With a budget of $1000, if you're willing to buy used, you can do a lot better than the Fender Hot Rod series. Especially in this slow economy.

Last summer, I bought an Allen Old Flame 2x10 (40 watts) in excellent condition for $800. I've seen Trinity amps go for similar prices. Check the ads section on this board, the emporium on The Gear Page as well as Kijiji and Craigs list. Lots of great amps to be found within your budget.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking at used amps but I’m a little hesitant. I can love an amp quickly but it takes time to figure out the things I don’t like. I’ve returned 7 guitars because once I had them at home for a few weeks I realized they weren’t what I wanted. I had that luxury due to the 30 day return policy and because of it I’m extremely happy the my guitars.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First impressions of an amp *with your guitar* will tell you if it can probably get the sounds you want or not. If you set the EQ flat on every channel, with the gain at a decent level on the drive side and the clean channel set up flat, and you do like the tone - chances are you will like the amp more as you spend time with it. If you plug in and think "sterile, lifeless, harsh", with the EQ set up flat and whatnot, then chances are you won't find much to like about the amp within the next week or year.


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

Some nice suggestions by others. You could also try out a Blues Deluxe by Fender. Still 40 watts but nice cleans and takes pedals well. Some nice used tweed ones avail if you know who to ask (cough) :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Raven said:


> Some nice suggestions by others. You could also try out a Blues Deluxe by Fender. Still 40 watts but nice cleans and takes pedals well. Some nice used tweed ones avail if you know who to ask (cough) :smile:


I had a tweed Blues Deluxe....fantastic amp. Sold it to my guitar teacher.

Referred to as the workhorse of Fender amps. by an amp tech I know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

There was a SFVR posted here for $1000 recently but it disappeared, otherwise I might have recommended it. Seller couldn't answer questions though so you're probably better off with something else anyway...


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

It's still available. It's a later period Silverface, pull boost with either reissue Jensons or I forget what type of Webers but very twin like sounding. Tolex was in reasonable shape. Not worked on ie recapped or the like. Not a bad amp for the money but louder than I was looking for.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks all for the suggestions. Im going go test a bunch of these to see what I like then hopefully get one used.


----------

